# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  IIS رو ویندوز ایکس پی Home

## javad_esmaily

IIS در قسمت کامپوننتهای ویندوز ایکس پی Home Edition  وجود نداره کسی میدونه چرا؟ و چه جوری میشه اونو روی این ویندوز نصب کرد؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اصولا از آنجاییکه ویندوز XP ویرایش خانگی برای مصارف حرفه‌ای در نظر گرفته نشده است از امکانات موردنیاز برای استفاده حرفه‌ای مانند IIS ، Internet Connection Sharing و امثال آن بی‌بهره است.

----------


## javad_esmaily

ممنون :(

----------


## javad_esmaily

این مقاله نحوه فعال کردن IIS را روی home توضیح داده:
http://www.15seconds.com/issue/020118.htm

----------

